# My Wife's Grandfather - 142ndFIS Delaware ANG



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2009)

A while back I posted this about my wife's grandfather - 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/pilots-u-know-1623-3.html#post79327

he was a B-24 driver with the 819th BS, 30th BG. After the war he settled in Delaware and apparently was in the Delaware ANG. From new research it seems he was with the 142nd Fighter Squadron (later 142nd Fighter Interceptor Squadron) 113th Fighter Interceptor Group. The unit was activated in 1951 and remained so for about a year. Although the unit didn't deploy to Korea some of the pilots did. Right now I'm trying to get his ANG service record. If any one knows anything more about this unit (not to be confused with the 142ndFG) please let me know. I'm guessing the attached picture was taken sometime in 1951. For years my father in law thought this aircraft was an F-89, its actually an F-84C.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 22, 2009)

You are correct in your aircraft identification and year. As you may know most of the Air Force servicemen's records were destroyed in a fire some years ago. Your best bet is pursuing the Delaware ANG records for his duty logs.

A little confirmation - 

AirGuard

They only had the F-84Cs for a short period it seems. Good luck with your search. From here it looks like blood relatives will be your only key into the Delaware ANG records.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pic Joe, love the smile on his face.... Interesting to note that he was wrong on which plane he was flying in the pic....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweb, thanks for the info...

Dan, yep - my father in law was surprised when we confirmed the aircraft. I took a good look at the photo, enlarged it and compared the access panels to a cutaway of the F-84 I had, Everything matched!


----------

